
The Help Center That Everyone Hated - jyaker
https://supportify.io/the-help-center-that-everyone-hated/
======
michaelt

      My days would usually start around 6/8AM and end
      somewhere between midnight and 3 AM.
      [...]
      I Was The Main Problem [...] my overall attitude was
      horrible (definitely a topic for another post)
    

If I made my employees work 21 hour days, I'd expect their attitudes to be
horrible too.

~~~
jyaker
Post Author here!

I would probably expect the same thing from my employees as well. If I was to
blame my bad attitude on the hours, that would be a total cop-out.

I've always had issues with soft-skills; especially in the area of attitude
and communication skills. I've done a lot of work in the last couple of years
to try and be a better communicator (and hopefully a better human being).

I'm still a work in progress though.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://medium.com/@jordanyaker/the-help-center-that-
everyon...](https://medium.com/@jordanyaker/the-help-center-that-everyone-
hated-883ffdba4788#.cgj2rwlqa), which points to this.

